# Almond African Owl for Adoption



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

This year old male African Owl is almond color, with flecks of various shades of nut brown through his feathers. He’s a real sweetie and is VERY tame – loves to be held in your hand and petted. Based on his vent bones, I’m pretty sure that he’s a male. He would do well with other small mellow breeds. Check out his tiny beak - http://www.pigeons.biz/gallery/brows...=3&userid=2192.

You can read his story at http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/stray-african-owl-34752.html#post372641 . I think he had been a house pet but he’s currently getting acclimated to outside temperatures. He tends to sit back on his hocks and doesn’t walk normally but scuttles around quite effectively. Because of this, he should be kept on soft bedding rather than on wire flooring. The breed are not strong fliers so would not be suitable for free flying. 

I’m asking $20 to cover vet bills. If you are interested, please send me a reference (such as the vet where you will be taking the bird) and a picture of where the bird will be living. Thank you.


----------

